

Show HN: Searching documentation made easy. (Web & API) - friendcode
http://doks.io

======
abhinai
Love the UI. You might want to change the text a little bit to make it more
readable.

~~~
friendcode
Thanks you for pointing out the font issue. I'll look into that

~~~
jenhsun
c++ will have internal error. Could you check it out?

Error: {"code":"InternalError","message":"Invalid regular expression:
/^/root/docsets/feeds-master/C++.docset/Contents/Resources/Documents/?.*/:
Nothing to repeat"}

~~~
friendcode
Hi, I just pushed a fix.

